# Please pray for my yorkie



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a very old yorkie that has a brain tumor( thats what the vet says) She is blind now can't eat and I have to feed her water from my hand. She is running into the walls and falls on her face and cries. I sat and held her for 2 hours last night and prayed God would take her to the bridge. My friends say she needs to be put down, that is a hard decision to make. Please pray to give me the strength to do the right thing by her. She is such a sweet baby and I know I will miss her. I can't stand to see her suffer. Yet I don't want to play God. Thank you all.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your little one.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your little Yorkie.. My prayers are with you I promise..

Jayne


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sad for you....I think if it were my baby, I'd put him down, but I know how difficult that is...I will pray you find the strength to do what you want to do in your heart. Hugs


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been in this position several times in the past, and
I know how difficult it is. You both have my prayers.

Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have also been in this position. Think of the dog...not you. 
What is the best thing for her????? It's alll about her now....and that's all....I'm sorry. It's very hard....


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your Yorkie:smcry:

I'll keep you both in my prayers!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a very difficult thing to do, but your baby is counting on you to help make that transition. At least, that's how I see it. It's painful no matter which way you go, but she probably needs your help now. I'll keep both you and your little one in my thoughts.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have been in your position several times and it is painful. My last decision was my Yorkie,he too was old.....I had him put down because he had cancer. I can look out my window now and see his little burial spot. I put him in the garden with an obelisk over it. I plant flowers for him each year. This year I have morning glories that are growning to the very top and soon there will be lots of flowers. It is my tribute to him....he was so loved. I feel for you so much because it isn't easy by any stretch of the imagination!!:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We all hope we don't have to make that decision. But sometimes it is the last thing you can do for your pup. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know all to well how hard it is to let go:crying: I prayed and prayed God would take my Muffy so I didn't have to help him make his trip to the bridge, but God gave me the strength and peace during that time, I did help Muffy, it was one of the hardest things I have ever done. He was always there for me, I was there for him. I will remember you and your precious yorkie in my prayers.

Lord bless her heart, help her to have your peace that passes all understanding in her decisions. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry - praying for peace and comfort for you and your pup.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you all my friends, it has helped knowing I have all your prayers and input. As I set here crying I know that tomorrow will be the day she will go to the bridge. Thank you all you are a wonderful group here and I knew I could count on you to help me. God bless us all.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

janettandamber said:


> I have a very old yorkie that has a brain tumor( thats what the vet says) She is blind now can't eat and I have to feed her water from my hand. She is running into the walls and falls on her face and cries. I sat and held her for 2 hours last night and prayed God would take her to the bridge. My friends say she needs to be put down, that is a hard decision to make. Please pray to give me the strength to do the right thing by her. She is such a sweet baby and I know I will miss her. I can't stand to see her suffer. Yet I don't want to play God. Thank you all.


I feel your pain,I had to put Amy,Dutchess,Sadie,Gretchen,Max to sleep. Their pain was so great but I knew I had to do it and waiting for them to go in their sleep, was too painful for them to go through ,and too painful for me to watch. Buster ,Buffy and Rosie went in their sleep,but that's so rare.
I know it's hard,but it's the ultimate act of love,truly,to release them from a failing body,to free their spirit,so they can watch over us ,free of pain.
I will keep you in my thouts,I know how hard it is.:sorry::crying:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

janettandamber said:


> thank you all my friends, it has helped knowing i have all your prayers and input. As i set here crying i know that tomorrow will be the day she will go to the bridge. Thank you all you are a wonderful group here and i knew i could count on you to help me. God bless us all.


 

hugs to you


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:smcry::smcry::grouphug:rayer:rayer:rayer: I will be praying for you tomorrow.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be saying prayers for you and your little girl, in your heart you already know what to do, but remember she will not be alone, all our little furbabies that have already gone to the bridge will be there to guide the way and make it a happy day for her and many years more without pain. She will always be there in your heart and she will be there for you later in life, I always tell my little ones when they are about to leave, Til we meet again.
Hugs for the both of you.
Lucy


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm praying for you and especially for your Yorkie. Brit is right, it's all about what is best for her now. I pray you find the strength to do what I think you know is best for her. God love her and may He give you strength.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this, that is just awful. Poor little thing. I will be thinking about you tomorrow and sending you my prayers. Please take care...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet baby. I know it has to be extremely difficult. I would think about the dog too, and their quality of life- sometimes that's the kindest decision made. xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sending thoughts and prayers to you and your sweet Yorkie. :grouphug: She is so lucky to have you as a mom and must love you for everything you do for her. We know your decision is neither light nor easy, but the right one. No one wants to see their loved ones suffer like she is and she knows how much you love her. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and please know that we're all here for you. Could we please know her name?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

prayers for you and your sweet baby


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

May you have the strength to make the right decision for both of you. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I'm sending thoughts and prayers to you and your sweet Yorkie. :grouphug: She is so lucky to have you as a mom and must love you for everything you do for her. We know your decision is neither light nor easy, but the right one. No one wants to see their loved ones suffer like she is and she knows how much you love her. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and please know that we're all here for you. Could we please know her name?


Thank you so much. Sleep is restless. My sweet yorkies name is Kiki. She is so sweet, I have cried all day. I hope the Lord will give me the strength to send her to the bridge. Thanks all my SM friends.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

So sorry for your grief and her pain and suffering. Hard as it is, I've been in this position and was grateful to be able to do something to end the suffering for my furry friend. I do understand your hesitation to play god, but think what you would want if you were in her paws. Hugs to you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God bless you Janet and little KiKi. My Lola, and many other beauties, will be at the Bridge waiting for Kiki to love, protect and play with. 
xoxoxoxooxoxxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:grouphug:So sad with you today as I read this----I think most of have been where you are at this moment. The only problem w/these little creatures is that they NEVER live long enough. When we put Bo down in Jan. I thought I could not do that again (have buried one of my own and my daughter's maltese recently) but God gave me the right counsel and courage to do what was best for him. We still miss all of them! We are comforted in knowing that the suffering for them is over---now we are the only ones in pain. God grant you the courage/comfort and wisdom to follow your heart. You are in my prayers. Please let us know how you are coping. w/loving thoughts, sandi


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

my heart n prayers are with you n kiki ..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janet - just letting you know that I'm thinking of you and praying for you and Kiki today. Please try to remember the good times both of you had and how you made her time with you wonderful and you're still doing that now, ending her suffering. I'm sure she understands. We're here for you.:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been praying for you and for KiKi, hold her close, she knows you love her:crying:may God give you the strength and his peace. My Muffy and all of our babies will meet KiKi and welcome her to the bridge:crying:no more pain, KiKi will see and her little body will be new. Precious Jesus wipe Janet's tears, hold her close. I am keep praying for you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Prayers for you and Kiki. I've been in this situation too.:grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I was in this position with my dog I had before Chloe and I prayed that God would take her but in the end I put her down because I could not take her suffering anymore. It was the hardest thaing I ever had to do. 

Whatever you decide you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I also was in this position. I wanted God to take her gently but in the 
end I knew it was up to me. I ensured her life was taken gently. God Bless Kiki. I will pray for the both of you today.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Our job as their protector is to spare them from any unnecessary suffering...that's the hardest part of loving them - sending them with the angels. I would imagine she is in discomfort from that brain tumor and you know in your Head what the right thing is for her. I will pray for peace and strength in your Heart that you are able to see clearly what needs to be done to love her the best you possibly can (spare her from suffering). She is letting you know everytime she falls down and cries how hard life is for her now just moving around. Poor little baby. My heart breaks for the both of you. We had a hard time seeing the time to let our first malt go and really held on too long. All it did was make him suffer longer (but dogs hide so much of that so well). Looking back at pictures though I could see it in his eyes (my heart was too blinded by tears at the time to see it then)...if I could roll back the clock I would have been proactive to end his suffering much sooner as the outcome didn't change and we still mourned the loss of our wonderful boy. I totally feel for your situation. It just plain SUCKS.  ((((((Big Hugs)))))) :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i am so very sorry to hear this.:smcry:
praying for you and your precious Kiki.:heart:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Prayers go out to you and Kiki rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm just seeing this and I'm so so sorry you have to face this decision. I've been ther and know how very heartwrenching it is . However, in our hearts we know when it is right for them. 
There is saying that 'we take on the pain so they can be relieved of theirs"....that my dear is the ultimate act of love. It does sound like your baby is in pain and I know you don't want that when there is no more 'fixing' to be done. Once KiKi is at the bridge, I know she will look down and say "Thanks mom, for loving me THAT much... to have ended my suffering even though it causes you pain to do so."

Know you are in my prayers!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thinking of you tonight.....................:heart:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, I don't know what to say. :crying: I'm so, so sorry. How heartbreaking this must be for you and your sweet baby. My thoughts are with you. Stay strong~~~ :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

She will let you know when its time ...I have been there and it was one of the most painful decisions i had to make . I am very sorry


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A close of day prayer from the book of common prayer:

Keep watch, dear Lord, with those who work, or watch, or weep this night, and give your angels charge over those who sleep. Tend the sick, Lord Christ; give rest to the weary, bless the dying, soothe the suffering, pity the afflicted, shield the joyous; and all for your love's sake. Amen.
. . . . . . still thinking about you and little kiki over here in Greece----


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

if i were in your position, i wouldn't know what to do. putting her down is completely heartbreaking for you, but keeping her alive is just letting her suffer.
our dog, sadie (english setter), was like my big sister. she was patient and caring and would've made the perfect mother. one day, a day before we were planning to go to six flags, she got really sick and started falling over when she walked. turned out to be fluid leaking into her brain. she was in pain for 2 years before that, but there were no signs because she was so strong and hid everything. my parents asked me what i wanted to do, put her down or keep her. i was in 4th grade. at first i said to keep her, and then later on in the day i changed my mind. i was sick over it and was depressed for days, i didn't ride any rides when we went to six flags. still, i think about it all the time. her death was also the first death that i had ever witnessed and i cried harder for her than i did when people died. but i know it was worth it for her, and she would think the same thing.

i think you'd be best to let her go, i hope that ramble kinda helped :/ sorry. i know, and english setter and a yorkie are complete opposites, but love doesn't have an image. 

good luck with your decision, i have you two in my thoughts.
just know she will *always* love you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry :crying:. I know how very hard this is for you.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you're going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Sending you both hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:grouphug::grouphug:and rayer:rayer:being sent to both of you


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

lynda said:


> :grouphug::grouphug:and rayer:rayer:being sent to both of you


....yes, from us too...


----------

